# MKIV Jetta - ECS Tuning Headlight Leveling Kit Not Working



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

So I followed these directions (Before anyone says anything I do have the leveling motors already installed in the headlights): 

http://bd8ba3c866c8cbc330ab-7b26c6f3e01bf511d4da3315c66902d6.r6.cf1.rackcdn.com/rehostat+1010.pdf


I managed to install the OE fog light wiring kit and everything went well. I also installed the leveling kit; however, the headlights are not moving. ECS says that you need to use a wire splice and connect the red wire coming from the back of the Rheostat switch to the yellow w/red stripe wire which on the back of the headlight switch. I did all that and i still do not see them moving. 

Could it be that the inline splice is not giving me the power i need for them to move? Has anyone else used a different wire to hook that up to?

If someone knows what could be going wrong let me know. 

Picture to illustrate what i was talking about above:










Kit in question:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--1.8T/Lighting/Headlights/Leveling/ES12176/










Thanks in advance :beer::beer:


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

Bump


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

eurolicious said:


> ECS says that you need to use a wire splice and connect the red wire coming from the back of the Rheostat switch to the yellow w/red stripe wire which on the back of the headlight switch.


Do they really tell you to connect it to the light switch without installing a fuse? Sounds like a good way to start a fire!

Have you called them to ask why they aren't working?


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

dennisgli said:


> Do they really tell you to connect it to the light switch without installing a fuse? Sounds like a good way to start a fire!
> 
> Have you called them to ask why they aren't working?


Yeah you are just supposed to tap into the yellow/red wire. 

Also I did call and I did email them. 

It is getting really frustrating. I have double/triple checked all the connections and have found nothing. I am just going to yank the trigger wire out of the headlight 10-10 harness and try and install it again (again). I know my headlight motors are good because the headlights are brand new.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

PM responded.


Andy


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

ECS Tuning said:


> PM responded.
> 
> 
> Andy


Thank you Andy


----------

